# General Pershing Westfield Built Motobike, Dating Help Please!



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 7, 2020)

I picked up this Westfield build Motobike from @John G04 this morning. It is badged “Pershing,” Edw. K. Tryon Co. Philadelphia, PA.  I am a little confused how to date the bicycle?  Pershing was the most highly decorated US officer for his World War I efforts.  After World War II he was to be made a six star general but Pershing passed away before Congress could ratify that rank.  The bike has a serial number that starts with an E or F; does this denote it must be 1927 or 1928?   I see that Westfield/Columbia did also produce a motobike model during the late teens.  The badge would seem more appropriate to a bike produced just after the war but maybe Pershing’s fame still held public appeal in the late twenties?  The last patent date on the down tube decal is 1915 which makes me think this is a teens model, please correct me if I am wrong.

Interestingly, Edward K. Tryon was known as the "oldest gun house in America" operating from 1811-1965.  By the end of the 19th century they carried a full line of sporting goods.  In the past I have owned Indian trade guns sold by Tryon.

Thank you for any help.  Kindly, Brant
@MrColumbia @Mercian @catfish


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 7, 2020)

Looks like a *1928-F*.  The yoke truss rod is cool, (also used with some Indian-badged Westfield bicycles).








						1927 Stutz Motor-Bike built by Pope/Westfield Mfg | Project Rides
					

Starting a new project soon that will move ahead in line of my 1930 Columbia Arch Bar so starting a new project rides thread on it.  Bought these from CABE members & got them last week.  Did some assembly to take pics & then fully dismantled for a winter 2013 restoration this evening.  The 1927...




					thecabe.com
				



Looks a lot like @Gary Mc's Golden Anniversary 1927-E Westfield built motor bike, (except drop-outs).
About ~1931, or so, Westfield changed the joint at the truss tube and seat tube mast, from reinforced-band, to fish-mouth (or trumpet?).


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I picked up this Westfield build Motobike from @John G04 this morning. It is badged “Pershing,” Edw. K. Tryon Co. Philadelphia, PA.  I am a little confused how to date the bicycle?  Pershing was the most highly decorated US officer for his World War I efforts.  After World War II he was to be made a six star general but Pershing passed away before Congress could ratify that rank.  The bike has a serial number that starts with an E or F; does this denote it must be 1927 or 1928?   I see that Westfield/Columbia did also produce a motobike model during the late teens.  The badge would seem more appropriate to a bike produced just after the war but maybe Pershing’s fame still held public appeal in the late twenties?  The last patent date on the down tube decal is 1915 which makes me think this is a teens model, please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Interestingly, Edward K. Tryon was known as the "oldest gun house in America" operating from 1811-1965.  By the end of the 19th century they carried a full line of sporting goods.  In the past I have owned Indian trade guns sold by Tryon.
> 
> ...



Cool bike and badge. Can't help a lot with that but being something of a student of Pershing I have to correct the record here. If you want the short version the Wikipededia entry is pretty accurate https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_J._Pershing An interesting fellow who skipped three ranks on his way to general officer along with a few others. It helps when the President thinks highly of you. He was actually promoted to General of the Armies of the United States, a rank created especially for him, and wore four gold stars instead of silver. There were no five star ranks until WWII. General of the Armies is the highest rank and he outranked all five star officers. His nickname was "Black Jack" which if you read the history of how he received that name it was by no means a term of endearment! I have a few military autographs of special interest to me and his is one on General of the Armies letterhead. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kato (Jun 7, 2020)

Very interesting !!!!
Just throwing a couple pics out.......after I saw your head-badge it rang a bell - looked very familiar to a bike I had a few years back.
I have a bunch more pics that I can share if needed - will check back on the post.

https://www.genealogy.com/forum/surnames/topics/tryon/395/


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Brant after looking at this more closely I believe '28 is correct. From about '23 to about '32 Westfield made this style frame, fork, fenders--exactly the same as hte Indian badged products. V/r Shawn


----------



## Mercian (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi, Brant.

As you say, E or F, 1927 or 1928. It looks like an F to me, but could go either way.

Perhaps a 10 year anniversary edition for the end of WW1?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 8, 2020)

Not sure this will help but found the following Pershing Bicycle references on newspapers.com website:

April 4, 1919 issue of The Times-Tribune (Scranton PA




September 29, 1919 issue of the Public Opinion (Chambersburg PA




May 25, 1922 issue of The Neodesha Daily Sun (Neodesha KS




January 12, 1923 issue of The Morning Call (Allentown PA


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2020)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 10, 2020)

that carmine red is sweet.


----------

